

Front End Engineers - We need you to make Grubwithus (YC W11) beautiful - nikhilpandit
https://www.grubwithus.com/make-us-beautiful

======
xutopia
This job offer is hilarious. I haven't seen a more appropriate use of marquee
and animated gifs in ages!

~~~
nikhilpandit
We also have blink tags in there! (Chrome won't display blink tags, but
Firefox will)

~~~
fruchtose
I can tell the site really need the UI help, because the marquees only go in
one direction. With my years of Geocities development experience, I can help
you create marquees that go right-to-left _and_ left-to-right.

~~~
adestefan
That will also help i18n efforts.

------
primigenus
Front-end engineers make things beautiful? I thought that's what designers do.

~~~
guynamedloren
Frontend engineers execute beautiful designs. It's a team effort.

Edit: Also, Grubwithus is looking for frontend engineers w/ strong design
sense. We're a small team and wear many hats.

------
vijayr
This is awesome. I literally laughed out loud at my desk, turning heads. I
really really hope you get a awesome designer/front end engineer, who also has
a good sense of humor :)

------
notjustanymike
It's already beautiful. My God. It's glorious.

~~~
njs12345
The dancing baby is an especially nice touch..

~~~
lowglow
I've been waiting for the day that dancing baby came back in vogue.

------
tptacek
I can't articulate how much I love that they set it in centered Comic Sans.

------
adestefan
Do I get the job? WARNING: MUSIC

[http://wonder-tonic.com/geocitiesizer/content.php?theme=1...](http://wonder-
tonic.com/geocitiesizer/content.php?theme=1&music=2&url=www.grubwithus.com)

------
shazow
I ran it through geocitiesizer; I think it looks a little better.

[http://wonder-tonic.com/geocitiesizer/content.php?theme=2...](http://wonder-
tonic.com/geocitiesizer/content.php?theme=2&music=6&url=www.grubwithus.com/make-
us-beautiful)

~~~
maebert
How? I can't make out any difference...

------
cemregr
You need a designer. One that can code, but that's still called a designer.
I'm not sure if you can find that designer by advertising for a "frontend
engineer with strong design sense".

Also, any good designer will balk at your request to "make it pretty". Design
is not lipstick you can put on after the fact.

My suggestion: tell people that you're looking for a designer, and instead of
"make it pretty", tell them you want to improve the user experience. Have them
be involved early on. Making things pretty might be part of this job, but is
not the only thing.

~~~
geebee
I'm not surprised to hear this reaction. Telling a designer to "make this
pretty" is much like telling a programmer to "code this up". It's not really
how good software is written.

Funny, this came up during a discussion of "UX" design a while back, where a
lot of programmers (myself included) expressed concern about an emerging field
that sees itself as the "user representative", standing between the domain and
the programmers.

But I appreciate the concern on the other side... "pretty this up" doesn't
involve a designer at the stage they can make the biggest difference.

I thought the 37Signals approach in "getting real" was a good one - use the
"Three Musketeers". You want one good programmer, one good designer, and one
good go-between who can do both - though cross training where _all_ team
members are at least somewhat capable of contributing to each role.

In the messy world of startups, though, I have a feeling there's going to be a
lot of "pretty this up" work. Programmers working with essentially no funding
will start coding, and eventually they'll get to the point where they know
their creation looks ugly. At this point, they'll come to you needing it to
look better.

Try to see this as a challenge. Plenty of programmers have joined
organizations as they guy who will "code this up" and managed to bring the
team over to a better understanding of what they can do. This may be a crucial
skill for designers as well.

------
jmitcheson
I for one eagerly await the release of "Grubwithus bootstrap" - which will
help front end developers relive the dazzling veneer of the 1990s geocities
era.

------
maebert
Earlier today I found a website that said "Recommended Browser: Netscape
Navigator 4.04 or newer", now this... Afraid to view the source, feels like
I'm disturbing an archeological excavation site.

"It belongs in a museum!"

------
molecule
<http://kyrobeshay.com/>

------
juliano_q
I actually hope that you don't find an engineer/designer. This website is
awesome, brought back many memories :)

------
jmadden85
Front end engineers are not exactly designers. Speaking as a front end
engineer, I do not do design.

------
marcamillion
This made me chuckle.

Brilliant!

------
adahm
Brilliant. Just brilliant. Felt like I just found a webpage I searched for in
Magellan.

------
vannevar
Will the lucky hiree still have to design around the name 'GrubWithUs'?

------
dodoflying
Let me recall some Professor's personal website in College.

------
czzarr
this is perfect. reminds me of my first website

------
puxedo
Brilliant! Takes me back to the good ole days.

------
designNERD
As a designer I must say that I would NEVER apply for this position. Your ad
doesn't illicit the sentiments of a company that truly cares for or
understands design.

~~~
bherms
Elaborate.

Sounds to me like you're just being pretentious. Not that designers _ever_ do
that.

------
jzhou
This… is BEAUTIFUL! How did you guys do it?

------
awayand
what is wrong with the page it looks fine as it is to me

------
danso
There are not nearly enough social buttons on this page

------
robwgibbons
I don't think that means what you think it means. You want a designer.

~~~
guynamedloren
Mentioned this in another comment:

Frontend engineers execute beautiful designs. It's a team effort.

Also, Grubwithus is looking for frontend engineers w/ strong design sense.
We're a small team and wear many hats.

